# Themed Alpha Legion Army?



## Words_of_Truth

If you where to make a themed pre-heresy Alpha Legion army how would you go about it? What units would you include, what codex would you use? 

I was thinking of the Raptor's special character from Forgeworld whcih gives every squad stealth in place of chapter tactics and also allows you to choose a target before the battle begins and inflict damage on them be it tank, monster or unit.

However apart from that I have a very limited idea of how Alpha Legions do full scale war since we've only really seen them as small tactical forces. So I was wondering what you think?


----------



## Shattertheirsky

As its pre-heresy steer clear from Land Speeders, Vindicators, Thunderfire cannons etc.
As for Codex I would just use the standard Space Marine codex. Fluffwise the Alpha Legion specialised in intelligence gathering and espionage, so I'm not sure how you would represent this on the field, also, their primarchs dressed and acted exactly like normal legionairres, so if your sticking hugely to the fluff, you can't really 'count as' Alpharius and Omegon. However I think this is a really good idea for the army, the Alpha Legion aren't popular enough I think!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Apart from using Lias Issodon, I'm still struggling to figure out what to use. There were Landspeeders around during pre heresy I believe, seen plenty of them in collected visions.

Was possibly thinking of converting "stealth" squads and using the scout rules for them but not so sure.

I want to use Terminators since they are in the books, so they are doable at least. Maybe Assault Troops? Since they supposedly strike rapidly in coordinated attacks, do Space Marines have anything that can make use of flanking?

Just not sure on vehicles though, since they are secretive they wouldn't want noisy vehicles about would they?

any other suggestions?


----------



## Dark Messiah

Cultists. Alpha Legion made a lot of use of them - when the marines attacked, these cults would spring up out of seemingly nowhere after having been formed months, perhaps years in advance. Of course, these aren't the useless, screaming ablative meatshields of the DoW games. They're more like soldiers, I have an old WD about it somewhere.

Best bet would be to wait for 6th ed and the chaos legions codex, as that will likely give you options to represent the alpha legion properly.

If not.. then probably stick to an infantry heavy force.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Dark Messiah said:


> Cultists. Alpha Legion made a lot of use of them - when the marines attacked, these cults would spring up out of seemingly nowhere after having been formed months, perhaps years in advance. Of course, these aren't the useless, screaming ablative meatshields of the DoW games. They're more like soldiers, I have an old WD about it somewhere.
> 
> Best bet would be to wait for 6th ed and the chaos legions codex, as that will likely give you options to represent the alpha legion properly.
> 
> If not.. then probably stick to an infantry heavy force.


I'm going for pre-heresy army though, a crusade army, using the current space marine list. Of course the new chaos codex may help but I'm just going of the off the SM codex atm, if the new chaos codex does really help then I can switch.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What do you think of this list?


Ingo Pech (Lias Issodon)
- Stealth to entire army
- -1 to enemy reserve roll
- D6 hits vs troop/MC or glancing hit vs vehicle
- Range 30 bolter, assault 2 or heavy 4 and special ammo
– 140

Librarian Ursinus Echion
Gate of Infinity
Null Zone
- 100

Alpha Squad
Melta gun
Missile Launcher
- Split in Combat Squads
- 175

Beta Squad
Melta gun
Missile Launcher
- Split in Combat Squads
- 175

Scout Squad (Operatives)
Sergeant with sniper rifle
3 sniper rifles
Missile launcher
-85


Lernaean Terminator Squad
Heavy Flamer
Chain fist
-210

Scout Bike Squad (Operative bikers)
Combi-melta
Locator beacon
Cluster mines
- 115

- 1000


----------



## Dark Messiah

Seems decent enough to me if you're not going for an ultra competitive build. As for Lias Issodon.. are those custom rules or not?

I can't say I know anything about him, but I googled him and it says he's chapter master of the Raptors, not an Alpha Legionnaire.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Dark Messiah said:


> Seems decent enough to me if you're not going for an ultra competitive build. As for Lias Issodon.. are those custom rules or not?
> 
> I can't say I know anything about him, but I googled him and it says he's chapter master of the Raptors, not an Alpha Legionnaire.


His rules are from IA9 The Badab War, I'm not using the actual guy, only his rules which are legal. 

I could call him Ingo Pech which is the Alpha Legion's First Captain to make it more fitting.


----------

